# SS 03.10.15 - Mozart #29



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony No. 29 in A major, K. 201/186a

1. Allegro moderato
2. Andante
3. Menuetto: Allegretto - Trio
4. Allegro con spirito

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Another favourite for Saturday Symphony this week. I'll be listening to Bernstein/Vienna.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah, always a pleasant weekend with Mozart  Symphony 29 is one of my favorites too. I will probably have to listen to several recordings. This weekend I think I'll listen to a double shot of the Berlin Philharmonic:

View attachment 75901


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra [1987]
(Seems that I've read this was Karajan's favorite Mozart symphony. I listened to his first recording from 1965 a week or so ago so I'm listening to his later digital recording this weekend.)

And I'll also listen too:

View attachment 75902


Karl Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hobson's Choice as owned recordings go, but I do like Marriner/ASMF's way with Mozart. I might also go on youtube and listen to a more 'meaty' account if it's there - Bohm and/or Klemperer, maybe.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm going to make this one a double header.









Trevor Pinnock with the English Concert and...









Karl Bohm with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Immerseel and Anima Eterna Brugge.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*WAM*: Symphony 29, w. ASMF/Marriner. Recorded December 1988, Abbey Road Studio No. 1. Recording Engineer: Mark Vigars.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Time to pull out the Mackerras/Prague Chamber set again.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Mackerras for me too, but the one I have is his 2010 recording with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Lots of performances to choose from.









Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic for me.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Nereffid said:


> Mackerras for me too, but the one I have is his 2010 recording with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 75915


in addition to Mackerras will check Otto Klemperer also


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will go for a double header also


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Twice: Vienna Symphony Orchestra and Berlin RIAS Symphony Orchestra u. Ferenc Fricsay (From the Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon, Vol. 1 box)

Fricsay's Mozart Kicks @SS!

/ptr


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

ptr said:


> Twice: Vienna Symphony Orchestra and Berlin RIAS Symphony Orchestra u. Ferenc Fricsay (From the Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon, Vol. 1 box)
> 
> Fricsay's Mozart Kicks @SS!
> 
> /ptr


I actually threw on Fricsay's stereo recording of Symphony 29 during lunch and started my weekend a little early. Wonderful clarity on that recording!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Sir Charles either with Prague or Scottish Chamber O.

pure pleasure

very instinctive, very unique sound

Mozart's secrets are revealed


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia for me from the live recording on the Testament label. Surprisingly for me, this is one Symphony I have very few recordings of - only Klemperer's Studio & Live recordings if memory serves.

I may have Fricsay's too but I am not 100% whether No.29 is on the disc or not. Never mind however, Klemperer is a wonderful Mozartian and his live recording of this piece (paired with Mahler's Resurrection Symphony on this release) defies his reputation and is full of life and energy - a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Symphony #29 in A Major, K. 201/186a








Günter Kehr & Mainzer Kammerorchester

For the Saturday symphony


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Barry Wordsworth on Naxos.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> Sir Charles either with Prague or Scottish Chamber O.
> 
> pure pleasure
> 
> ...


I heartily agree with your recommendation. Sir Charles Mackerras was a great Mozartian.


----------

